# [ODMP] Bernalillo County Sheriff's Department, New Mexico ~ March 22, 2006



## Guest (Apr 12, 2006)

A Deputy Sheriff with the Bernalillo County Sheriff's Department was killed in the line of duty on March 22, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18253*


----------

